# Do our tanks and LAVs have a key ignition? funny question



## Wilamanjaro (21 Mar 2012)

I was just thinking about it the other day. Is there a guy with a set of keys? Or is it a simple On/Off button?


----------



## Franko (21 Mar 2012)

Tanks have keys. The startup process is several stages. It is not like a car.

LAVs do not have an ignition key per se. The startup procedure is also in several stages.

All AFVs have padlocks to secure hatches.

Regards


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Mar 2012)

All that money on new panzers and they don't even have remote start or keyless entry??   ;D


----------



## frank1515 (21 Mar 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> All that money on new panzers and they don't even have remote start or keyless entry??   ;D



I wonder if they'll have AC and seat warmers!  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Mar 2012)

frank1515 said:
			
		

> I wonder if they'll have AC and seat warmers!  ;D



Even my NEW DODGE CHALLENGER has all the a/m stuff, incl GPS Nav, AM/FM/Sat radio, heated seats.....but I have not mounted any weapons through the sun roof.  >

I have push button start.....lol


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Mar 2012)

Oh....push button start, how 1960's..

I laugh when people show me "push button start" Sheesh my Landrover had that and it was common on most old cars. I can also start my landrover with a cordless, non electric bio-mechanical starting system.  8)


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Mar 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Oh....push button start, how 1960's..



But the key FOB has to be on me in order for the car to start..... >

You are a CRANKY fellow today......


----------



## Pieman (21 Mar 2012)

> LAVs do not have an ignition key per se. The startup procedure is also in several stages.


Several stages? You make it sound like it's complicated.   ;D


----------



## Teflon (21 Mar 2012)

Sadly LAVs don't have key ignition, to start it you have to wake up the driver.

I wish the LAVs had key FOBs, with the auto start and that handy "honk the horn, flash the lights" button.  Now that I'm older I can never remember where exactly the thing is parked!


----------



## Pat in Halifax (21 Mar 2012)

For anyone interested, the 2 General Electric LM 2500 Gas turbines which drive 4900+ tonnes of Halifax class frigate thru the water at 50 km/hr require a key to start.
(26,500 shp each) That said, they also burn 220 litres of fuel per km at 50 km/hr!!


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Mar 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Even my NEW DODGE CHALLENGER has all the a/m stuff, incl GPS Nav, AM/FM/Sat radio, heated seats.....but I have not mounted any weapons through the sun roof.  >
> 
> I have push button start.....lol





			
				Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> For anyone interested, the 2 General Electric LM 2500 Gas turbines which drive 4900+ tonnes of Halifax class frigate thru the water at 50 km/hr require a key to start.
> (26,500 shp each) That said, they also burn 220 litres of fuel per km at 50 km/hr!!



Yeah but are those engines Hemis?  :


----------



## NavyShooter (21 Mar 2012)

When you've got a Gas Turbine, you don't need a Hemi....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Mar 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> For anyone interested, the 2 General Electric LM 2500 Gas turbines which drive 4900+ tonnes of Halifax class frigate thru the water at 50 km/hr require a key to start.
> (26,500 shp each) That said, they also burn 220 litres of fuel per km at 50 km/hr!!



Oh, I see what you are saying here then...you can waterski behind them.  Nice!  

That _is_ what you meant right?


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Mar 2012)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> When you've got a Gas Turbine, you don't need a Hemi....



Hemis make a nicer rumble


----------



## Pat in Halifax (21 Mar 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Hemis make a nicer rumble



Nothing like the sound of 20 kg/sec of air being sucked in, winding the gas generator up to 8500 rpm - you can't help but hear it all over the ship...or within a couple kilometers on the open sea!


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Mar 2012)

Nothing like a 5.7 Hemi (or similar) windiing up on the highway,....with the right exhaust you can hear them for a few miles as well!!


----------



## dapaterson (21 Mar 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Nothing like a 5.7 Hemi (or similar) windiing up on the highway,....with the right exhaust you can hear them for a few miles as well!!



Unless you've got surface to surface and surface to air missiles, you're not as cool as a CPF.


----------



## SprCForr (21 Mar 2012)

It's a little sad when people think a 5.7l Hemi is special...








Punched big blocks for all!


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Mar 2012)

Very nice!! Size?

The new Hemis put out anywhere from 372 - 390 HP stock. I have two.....the truck aka Big Red Truck and the Maneater aka Ma's Grocery Getter


----------



## TN2IC (21 Mar 2012)

Boys and their toys.... come give me a call once you get into the heavy equipment side of things. =D


----------



## SprCForr (21 Mar 2012)

Thanks, it's a 060 over 454 (481/7.8l) I built a few years ago in the garage to replace the small block in the Impala.

There is no doubt that the new powerplants (V6's and V8's both) are not slouches in the hp dept. I'd love to swap out the BBC and do a LS7 or something.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Mar 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Boys and their toys.... come give me a call once you get into the heavy equipment side of things. =D



Apples and Oranges my man!!


----------



## SprCForr (21 Mar 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Boys and their toys.... come give me a call once you get into the heavy equipment side of things. =D



I'll stick to a car that has more torque and hp than a Kenworth, thanks! 

Much less carnage that way...

 ;D


----------



## Occam (21 Mar 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Nothing like the sound of 20 kg/sec of air being sucked in, winding the gas generator up to 8500 rpm - you can't help but hear it all over the ship...or within a couple kilometers on the open sea!



It's also pretty dandy that you can slap her into reverse while at full speed and not leave a trail of gearbox parts behind.   ;D


----------



## TN2IC (21 Mar 2012)

Such amateurs...  =D


----------



## cupper (21 Mar 2012)

Just don't let the guys in Redmond WA get a hold of it.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57401890-75/how-the-mustang-would-look-if-microsoft-ran-detroit/?tag=mncol;topStories

How the Mustang would look if Microsoft ran Detroit

The software giant, working with West Coast Customs, loads a Ford Mustang with its consumer technology as a showcase for what developers can do with on its platform.


----------



## dimsum (21 Mar 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Even my NEW DODGE CHALLENGER has all the a/m stuff, incl GPS Nav, AM/FM/Sat radio, heated seats.....*but I have not mounted any weapons through the sun roof*.  >



Yet.


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Mar 2012)

Remember, a trailer hitch can be used for towed artillery too...

I have an acquaintance who's about 3/4 done rebuilding his C1 105mm Howitzer....

NS


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Mar 2012)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Remember, a trailer hitch can be used for towed artillery too...
> 
> I have an acquaintance who's about 3/4 done rebuilding his C1 105mm Howitzer....
> 
> NS



There shall be NO trailer hitches on the Maneater. The Big Red Truck has one.......HEMI POWER!!!!


----------



## Franko (22 Mar 2012)

How quaint.

Leo2 - 1600hp


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Mar 2012)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> How quaint.
> 
> Leo2 - 1600hp



Nice. I can out run you. HEMI POWER!

And no you can't use the 120 or the coax to beat me.......


----------



## Franko (22 Mar 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Nice. I can out run you. HEMI POWER!
> 
> And no you can't use the 120 or the coax to beat me.......



Oh, there are rules now?             >


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Mar 2012)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> Oh, there are rules now?             >




Yes the rule is the guy with the HEMI wins!! LOL  ;D

Mind you 1600 hp is nothing to sneeze at, is it?


----------



## Franko (22 Mar 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Yes the rule is the guy with the HEMI wins!! LOL  ;D
> 
> Mind you 1600 hp is nothing to sneeze at, is it?



Run all you want....can't beat 2100m/s.


----------



## BDTyre (22 Mar 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Nice. I can out run you. HEMI POWER!
> 
> And no you can't use the 120 or the coax to beat me.......



Don't want to end up like Jeremy Clarkson when he tried to beat the Challenger 2 in a Range Rover?


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Mar 2012)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> Run all you want....can't beat 2100m/s.



Nothing like a fin dart up the tailpipe to quiet that hemi down pretty quick.


----------



## Pusser (22 Mar 2012)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> All AFVs have padlocks to secure hatches.



Good idea!  Lock the animals inside.  :nod:


----------



## Pusser (22 Mar 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> There shall be NO trailer hitches on the Maneater. The Big Red Truck has one.......HEMI POWER!!!!



My Big Red Truck has TWO hitches - front and rear - my HEMI can push or pull in either direction.  Flexibility is the key to sea HEMI power!

As an aside, CinC Home Fleet gets upset that my iPhone wall paper is my Big Red Truck, vice children...


----------



## George Wallace (22 Mar 2012)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> All AFVs have padlocks to secure hatches.



And often a set of Bolt Cutters stowed on the side of the vehicle.   >


----------



## frank1515 (22 Mar 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> As an aside, CinC Home Fleet gets upset that my iPhone wall paper is my Big Red Truck, vice children...



 :rofl:


----------



## Franko (23 Mar 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> And often a set of Bolt Cutters stowed on the side of the vehicle.   >



Actually no, not anymore.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Mar 2012)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> Actually no, not anymore.



The tank bar used to work just as good


----------

